# Need Evidence



## 50shades (Jun 12, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone could clue me in on what kind of recording devices are out there for cars? I am not very good with technology..but I need to be able to have proof of my husbands faithfullness at this point. See my previous thread to get the details. Right now I want to trust..but I dont want to be blindsided again. I need to catch him NOT screwing up..lol. If there is anywhere that I would need to worry it would be his conversations in his car. I appreciate the help.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Voice activated recorders, strap it in under the driver's seat of your hubby's car

A gps helps too


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's some examples:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Philips+-+Voice+Tracer+Digital+Voice+Recorder/2596305.p?id=1218338417967&skuId=2596305

Sony ICDBX112 Digital Voice Recorder, 2GB Digital Voice Recorder, Flash Voice Recorder, Sony Digital Voice Recorder


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Just Google it. I use a sony for taking meeting minutes. Didn't need one for my infidelity detective work. BestBuy here has a # at varying price points.


----------



## 50shades (Jun 12, 2012)

I already have a small hand held recorder (the oldschool type with the tiny tapes) is this what you mean? he also had a built in gps in his car..it also does the hands free for his phone. Is there anyway to use it to help?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

50shades said:


> I already have a small hand held recorder (the oldschool type with the tiny tapes) is this what you mean? he also had a built in gps in his car..it also does the hands free for his phone. Is there anyway to use it to help?


the gps in his car will give him directions and unless you are a hacker getting the history of where he has been isn't feasible

you hide a locating gps (will even email you where he goes) in his car

the cassette tape recorder is a bad idea as it will only record an hour's worth of the car and wont activate when it "hears" something


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

No no thats not the ones we're talking about,just have a look at Lord Mayhem's link


----------



## 50shades (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! That helped. I think the recorder that I have will work. Never thought to use it before.


----------



## 50shades (Jun 12, 2012)

ok maybe not..lol. The one i have is voice activated and does shut down when nothing is going on...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

50shades said:


> ok maybe not..lol. The one i have is voice activated and does shut down when nothing is going on...


That's perfect. It shouldn't be running all the time so that it will conserver batter power. That's why we call them Voice Activated Recorders (VARs).


----------

